# Whats Your Sign????



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

This cracks me up. Unfortunately I'm a capricorn, lol


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Virgo here...but I do not fall asleep while...well you know :lol:


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm a Leo... I got married so I wouldn't have to masturbate


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

Scorpio :jestera:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I'm a Pisces. I have a great imagination, but for some reason I dont feel that the Feds follow me around and that I have no confidence. :wink:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Fellow Virgo here..... :jump: 

AND I HIGHLY DISAGREE... LOL Where do you get this shit....


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeep";p="54644 said:


> I'm a Leo... I got married so I wouldn't have to masturbate


How's that working for ya?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Libra - Damn! I knew that Gonorrhea was going to get me...*   

*If only I paid attention to those films in health class...
Not to mention I have to worry about being a latent mo...*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Leo here.
Got to go time to rub one out!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Aries here and this seems to be pretty accurate in my case most of the time.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Sagittarius - I thought being Irish made me a drunk, its nice to know it was my sign that did it :t:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I posted this a while ago, but I like your version better with the pictures. 

I'm an Aries and that is just like, SO ME!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Taurus...but I think you mixed-up the Taurus and Aries descriptions!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

capricorn here.
so kttref, not even once?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="54936 said:


> capricorn here.
> so kttref, not even once?


 :innocent: No even once.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hehehe thats good. i guess that shouldn't be a problem for another 50 years or so. if u fall asleep then i'd say the problem rests on ur partner.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

aries here


----------



## Thorpe355 (Dec 30, 2004)

What's up with the Gemini one??? :thumbdow:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="55061 said:


> hehehe thats good. i guess that shouldn't be a problem for another 50 years or so. if u fall asleep then i'd say the problem rests on ur partner.


In 50 years i'll be 73, I'll need as much sleep as I can get! But I doubt I'd fall asleep then either....it wakes me up if anything :lol:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i forgot what "it" is. I been away for to damn long. how about 60 yrs?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EOD1";p="55103 said:


> i forgot what "it" is. I been away for to damn long. how about 60 yrs?


Haha you need to get home to your wife and kids already! 60 years...I'll keep going if my husband does (I hope he reads this!).

How long have you been there? I know I've asked you but I forget.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Thorpe355";p="55067 said:


> What's up with the Gemini one??? :thumbdow:


Yeah, what is up with the Gemini one? I Am a Gemini and the only thing that even is close to describing me is "Quick and Intelligent Thinker." I have to admit though it was pretty funny.


----------

